# Toshiba Satellite Shuts down right after start up



## intheklutch (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a Toshiba Satellite A205-S4617. Its OS is Windows Vista "Home Premium Edition" - (I think). Every time I press the power button, it starts to boot up, then within 4 seconds of pressing it the computer shuts down unexpectedly. It will go to the screen that says "Toshiba" then at the bottom, press F12 for boot menu, etc. But regardless of what I press the computer still proceeds to shut off. I was confused so I thought that if I put the system recovery disk in, it might over ride the start up driver, but this did nothing at all, and I still received the same thing. I am 100% this is not an over heating issue. The computer itself is rather cold, because the problem occurred shortly after I tried to awake it from sleep mode. Less than 2 months ago I had to send the computer to have a new hard drive put in because the old one broke on me. I have had the computer since Fall of 2007. Any help?? Thanks for the help in advance, it is GREATLY appreciated!!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Remove the HDD physically from its bay and try to boot from CD drive. Place a bootable CD in you disc drive (i.e. XP install CD or linux live CD) and power ON the laptop. Press F12 when you see the Toshiba logo. Select CD drive as your boot device. Post back what happens.


----------



## intheklutch (Mar 4, 2009)

I didn't know how to physically remove the HDD from its bay. But yesterday morning, the next morning after I had posted this blog, the computer started working again just fine. No evidence of it ever messing up. So I basically ignored everything and treated it as a random glitch. But last night, again after I woke it up from sleep mode the same thing happened. I bought my computer at circuit city and it directed me to cityassure.com to help trouble shoot since I bought their extended warranty. They told me to pull up the BIOS menu and let it sit for 4 hours to see if it shuts off, if it does then there is a problem with the mother board. I did that and of course, it doesn't shut off. I posted back to the them and they said that the problem isn't a hardware issue and that it isn't covered in the warranty. Am I just screwed? What do you think? 
p.s - I am willing to try your method i just need slight assistance to removing the HDD


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I am wondering why you did not ask them (you were already there) to teach you how to remove the hard drive? :grin:

Basically you have to remove all sources of power (battery and ac adapter), remove the drive bay cover, and pull out the drive. Specifics should be in the service manual or in a tutorial like this one:
http://www.irisvista.com/tech/laptops/toshiba-satellite-a205/laptop-disassembly-1.htm


----------



## intheklutch (Mar 4, 2009)

Alright sounds good...So you do think it is a hard ware issue?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I still cannot say... I suggest you run HDD diagnostics. I take back my suggestion on the linux live CD and run this instead (burn the file first into a blank CD)...

http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/downloads/dft32_v415_b01.iso

The file is to test your hard drive for hardware errors. Post back what happens.


----------



## intheklutch (Mar 4, 2009)

I just burned it to a disk, and I cant figure out how to open it. It says its a disk image.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

It is a disc image. You need Nero or ImgBurn to burn that image into a blank CD also making that CD bootable. To use it, put it in the CD/DVD tray and reboot. Make sure you boot from the CD/DVD drive.


----------



## intheklutch (Mar 4, 2009)

I just burned it and rebooted and when it came up, there was "[.ShellClassInfo]
[email protected]%SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,-21787" written in notepad.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

IMHO the error you see proves that you did not boot from CD/DVD drive. If you used Nero or ImgBurn to burn the image into a blank CD, you can use that CD as a bootable media via the CD/DVD drive. Copying the image file into a blank CD without using tools like Nero or ImgBurn does not make you a bootable CD.

Assuming you did use ImgBurn to make the bootable CD, I think you did not change anything in the boot order in BIOS setup. You should make changes in BOOT order putting the CD/DVD drive on top of the list of boot devices (should come before HDD). Another way to do this is to press F12 when logo appears. Pressing F12 at that point opens a window/menu of boot devices that you can choose from. In that menu, select the CD/DVD drive.

Check your procedures and post back what you find out.


----------



## intheklutch (Mar 4, 2009)

Alright I ran the scan last night and i ran the quick test and the advanced test. The advanced took forever and reported that apparently everything is ok. i believe the last thing it said after it scanned was 0x00??? But there wasnt an error displayed. Just as a side note, I had a virus that my virus software couldnt delete, so i went in the command prompt and manually deleted it so could that have been the problem? I deleted it yesterday so I haven't given the computer a chance to shut off again.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If it is still happening, try a startup repair.

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial148.html

If it does not help may be you need to go back to a previous restore point


----------

